# [Tutorial] Converting N64 ROMs to CIA/3DS



## Kingy (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome back to a legit tutorial! 2 day we will be converting .n64/.z64 to cia :^)

You will need:
A 3DS
File Extensions enabled

Start by dumping (or pirating.) your desired game.


Spoiler: Image











Here is mine. 

Next, rename the game to GAME.nds


Spoiler: Image










This will convert it to a NDS rom.


Spoiler: Image










Right click again and select 'Properties'


Spoiler: Image










Then unblock the ROM, this will add more RAM to be used, so it won't lag.


Spoiler: Image










Now rename it to GAME.cia/GAME.3ds and enjoy your N64 Rom :^^^^)))))))


Spoiler: Image









(sorry)


----------



## Lia (Jun 22, 2016)

quality


----------



## Kingy (Jun 22, 2016)

Zelock said:


> quality


o thanks, did it wurk 4 u 2 day?


----------



## Lia (Jun 22, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> o thanks, did it wurk 4 u 2 day?


yup i also converted tram clanky's the dividing to 3ds


----------



## Kingy (Jun 22, 2016)

Zelock said:


> yup i also converted tram clanky's the dividing to 3ds


o yes, it works for current gen games as well.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 22, 2016)

does it work with gamecube roms????


----------



## Kingy (Jun 22, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> does it work with gamecube roms????


Yes, I tried it!!11!!11!1!11!


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 22, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Yes, I tried it!!11!!11!1!11!


nice brb converting wbfs files to cia !!!!!!111!1!11!!


----------



## Kingy (Jun 22, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> nice brb converting wbfs files to cia !!!!!!111!1!11!!


omg so exciting!!11!1!!!!!1!!111!


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 22, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> omg so exiting!!11!1!!!!!1!!111!


btw can i convert ps4/5 isos with dis????


----------



## Kingy (Jun 22, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> btw can i convert ps4/5 isos with dis????


yes!!!!!!!!!!!111!!11!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111!"


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 22, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> yes!!!!!!!!!!!111!!11!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111!"


cooooooooool!!11!1 thank for tutorial


----------



## Kingy (Jun 22, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> cooooooooool!!11!1 thank for tutorial


ur welcum!11!!1!!!!!!!11!!1!


----------



## Faraday92 (Apr 2, 2019)

I couldn't get FBI to download/convert the .cia? Any advice? Tried to do smash N64.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 2, 2019)

Faraday92 said:


> I couldn't get FBI to download/convert the .cia? Any advice? Tried to do smash N64.


This thread (And the entire section it's in) is satire.


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey, did you know that this also works with GameCube ISO’s. ‘Tis amazing what you have discovered here. I wonder if Wii games work too?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2019)

FEF1 said:


> Hey, did you know that this also works with GameCube ISO’s. ‘Tis amazing what you have discovered here. I wonder if Wii games work too?


they do, even Wii U Isos works
However, both of them run at around 30fps, i hope it's not an inconveniant to you...


----------



## Kingy (Apr 2, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> However, both of them run at around 30fps, i hope it's not an inconveniant to you...


Why would it matter? Humans can only see 24fps.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> Why would it matter? Humans can only see 24fps.


well, it's true
but soime people complains about games not running at 60fps
which is really dumb since the human eye dont see difference...


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Apr 2, 2019)

Just tested Switch and XBOX 1 games, and even they run. Switch games at 15-20 fps, and XBox games run a steady 12 fps. Now everyone can enjoy xbox games on the go.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2019)

FEF1 said:


> Just tested Switch and XBOX 1 games, and even they run. Switch games at 15-20 fps, and XBox games run a steady 12 fps. Now everyone can enjoy xbox games on the go.


I know it runs XBO games but the battery lasts about 30 minutes of intense gameplay
So you need to be connected to the wall when playing
it's not really on the go...


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Apr 3, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I know it runs XBO games but the battery lasts about 30 minutes of intense gameplay
> So you need to be connected to the wall when playing
> it's not really on the go...


True, but most newer (mini) SUV’s and trucks (not sure about cars) have a wall outlet. So you really could just plug it into that and then you could play on the go. Although, the 3ds’ battery probably would still drain faster than it charges. Guess we are going to have to wait until we get a battery upgrade mod for the 3ds.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2019)

FEF1 said:


> True, but most newer (mini) SUV’s and trucks (not sure about cars) have a wall outlet. So you really could just plug it into that and then you could play on the go. Although, the 3ds’ battery probably would still drain faster than it charges. Guess we are going to have to wait until we get a battery upgrade mod for the 3ds.


I've heard you can buy battery on ebay/amazon that last longer


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 3, 2019)

Can we now stop this please. NancyDS is gonna read all the posts and actually think the 3ds can run all those bloody systems.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Can we now stop this please. NancyDS is gonna read all the posts and actually think the switch can run all those bloody systems.


we're not talking abvout the switch here


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 3, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> we're not talking abvout the switch here


Oh yes sorry only had 2 hours sleep last night anyway point still applies in regards NancyDS


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Apr 3, 2019)

I wonder if advancements would be made in the switch scene to allow for PS4 and XBox 1 games to work with a similar method.


----------



## Brigand (Apr 3, 2019)

I hear this method also works for Sega Saturn games


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2019)

FEF1 said:


> I wonder if advancements would be made in the switch scene to allow for PS4 and XBox 1 games to work with a similar method.


it would be better indeed
Battery will last longer i guess 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Brigand said:


> I hear this method also works for Sega Saturn games


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2019)

So yea...
I tryed a PS4 iso, and my N3ds battery lasted much more longer than when playing XBO iso
So... maybe someone can explain me?
XBO lasted about 32 minutes
PS4 lasted about 1h08m


----------



## IC_ (Apr 4, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> So yea...
> I tryed a PS4 iso, and my N3ds battery lasted much more longer than when playing XBO iso
> So... maybe someone can explain me?
> XBO lasted about 32 minutes
> PS4 lasted about 1h08m


I tried running a ps5 iso on my old 3ds and my battery exploded


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> I tried running a ps5 iso on my old 3ds and my battery exploded


tsk, of course it exploded, ps5 doesn't exist yet
If you were stupid enough to run an obvious scam on your 3ds
Of course your battery would explode...


----------



## IC_ (Apr 4, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> tsk, of course it exploded, ps5 doesn't exist yet
> If you were stupid enough to run an obvious scam on your 3ds
> Of course your battery would explode...


It does exist my grandfather works for Sony and he gave me an early prototype


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 4, 2019)

AWESOME! I can finally play my long-awaited Conker's Bad Fur Day 3D! All that action, in a whole new dimension! Thank you <3


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 6, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> It does exist my grandfather works for Sony and he gave me an early prototype


sooo um... yea...
Youve got an emulator for an unreleased console...
right...


----------



## IC_ (Apr 6, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> sooo um... yea...
> Youve got an emulator for an unreleased console...
> right...


No I tried converting an iso to cia with this guide


----------



## MattTheDemonCat (Aug 15, 2019)

when I was on the property's page I did not have to option to unblock anything. And when I tried to install it on fbi it did not give me that option. Yes I did make it appear as though it was a .cia file. But even if it does change the format it isn't meant to be that way so I don't see why this would work. Tell me what I'm doing wrong, because I can't understand why this would even work. I really want to find an answer so please don't consider me to be rude.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 15, 2019)

MattTheDemonCat said:


> when I was on the property's page I did not have to option to unblock anything. And when I tried to install it on fbi it did not give me that option. Yes I did make it appear as though it was a .cia file. But even if it does change the format it isn't meant to be that way so I don't see why this would work. Tell me what I'm doing wrong, because I can't understand why this would even work. I really want to find an answer so please don't consider me to be rude.


Everything in this subforum is satire.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

Seriel said:


> Everything in this subforum is satire.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, now you get jokes....

W8ing 4 it, m8.....bc I kno...


----------



## Sploopy (Sep 15, 2020)

does it work for mac os big sur

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

does this work on mac os


----------



## Kingy (Sep 15, 2020)

Sploopy said:


> does it work for mac os big sur
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> does this work on mac os


yes

yes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 15, 2020)

No fuck you it doesn’t work it is Linux only i tried it on windows and i go 2 FPS and on Linux i got 9985749825703472057349085 FPS


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 15, 2020)

great necrobump O.o


----------



## Farresb (Oct 29, 2020)

You think It works with apk among us on 3ds


----------



## Farresb (Oct 29, 2020)

Umm it didn't work I tried with sm64 last impact I put it it won't install idk why pls helpppp


----------



## Farresb (Oct 29, 2020)

Seriel said:


> Everything in this subforum is satire.


What does satire mean


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2020)

Farresb said:


> What does satire mean


joke


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 29, 2020)

Why do we have a sudden spike of necrobumbs?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Why do we have a sudden spike of necrobumbs?


Notice that those who necrobump are all BRAND NEW members, with like 0 or 1 message


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 29, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> Notice that those who necrobump are all BRAND NEW members, with like 0 or 1 message


Yeah, i noticed it, but still... isn't it common sense? It doesn't sound genuine at all and the name "edge of the forum" should rise some flags.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 30, 2020)

Farresb said:


> Umm it didn't work I tried with sm64 last impact I put it it won't install idk why pls helpppp


Hello!
Some N64 ROMS have headers that make it impossible to install on the 3DS. You can solve this by opening the freshly converted CIA in a hex editor like HxD and delete the first two lines, and this'll remove the lock for N64.
Hope this helps! 



Farresb said:


> You think It works with apk among us on 3ds


Yes, this method should work perfectly. If it doesn't, please refer to the fix above.


----------



## wiindsurf (Oct 30, 2020)

You can also try changing the file extension to .html for seamless emulation straight in your browser.


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 31, 2020)

wiindsurf said:


> You can also try changing the file extension to .html for seamless emulation straight in your browser.


nobody cares but I, you and @Nobody_Important4u joined on the same day. And we're all in the same thread! Cool.


----------



## wiindsurf (Oct 31, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> nobody cares but I, you and @Nobody_Important4u joined on the same day. And we're all in the same thread! Cool.



Wow, wtf... cool


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 31, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> nobody cares but I, you and @Nobody_Important4u joined on the same day. And we're all in the same thread! Cool.


That was trurly a cursed day.


----------



## princessdmg (Feb 13, 2021)

When I right click and choose properties I don’t have the unblock rom option. Is there any way to make it appear or for this to still work?


----------



## slimbizzy (Feb 13, 2021)

princessdmg said:


> When I right click and choose properties I don’t have the unblock rom option. Is there any way to make it appear or for this to still work?


this entire thread is a joke, that means it doesn't work. 

try searching for "converting n64 to cia" in google


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Feb 13, 2021)

TomRannd said:


> this entire thread is a joke, that means it doesn't work.
> 
> try searching for "converting n64 to cia" in google


I feel bad for newbies that come to temp looking for legit help but stumble in eof not knowing what it is.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 13, 2021)

helo 2day i wil sho u how to put n6 4 rOM into 3eds
step 1:get r0m
ste 2: rename .n64 2 ,ciaa
part 4our:hombro ds
port 5: put cia in2 2ds
sixx: plai gaem :-)
thhank uz for wathing
plz rait 5 storrs!!!!1!111!!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi.
So this tutorial works great for most games (they even work in widescreen), but I've noticed that one game doesn't seem to want to play: Majora's Mask.
Now, I know that it's not a problem with the expansion pack - Perfect Dark works perfectly - but every time I boot it up, it gives me this message on the bottom screen:

何してるの？ リメイクをするだけ！

Through the speakers, what sounded like the N-word was playing nonstop. Checking on Google Translate, it could have either meant "bitter" or "run away". Or it could have outright been the N-word.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 14, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> 何してるの？ リメイクをするだけ！


I just ran it thru my special Japanese Translator app on my phone - Means : "Forgive and Love Thy Scotty"


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2021)

This works for pr0n and m3ps too.


----------



## Farresb (Feb 20, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I feel bad for newbies that come to temp looking for legit help but stumble in eof not knowing what it is.


thats what happend to me


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 20, 2021)

I can finally have file extensions with this. This should also halp @alexander1970


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 21, 2021)

does this work with windows 10 (windows ten?)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2021)

You can play 3ds roms on a ds too.

You just won't be able to use the 3d effect of course.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



banjo2 said:


> does this work with windows 10 (windows ten?)



I think it's only for Windows 9.


----------

